
Why today’s young men are terrified of sex - bkohlmann
https://nypost.com/2020/01/11/why-todays-young-men-are-terrified-of-sex/
======
coldtea
Well, that's a wall they've built for themselves, between mobile-first
interaction, porn addiction, me-first no-compromise individuality,
infantilism, the body as "dirty", and neo-prudery of various forms...

People had more sex fun in the 60s and 70s without that baggage...

------
stevespang
I cannot figure it out. My son is still a virgin at 22 yrs, never has even
dated a girl, not afraid of them, just does not seem to be interested in the
drama and the games they want to play. Oh well, as years progress I figure he
will become sought after by women since he is tall, thin, stable and a
software engineer. Just hope he is meeting them at church rather than at bars.
When I was 16, in 1970, myself and all the guys I knew were chasing girls like
crazy all trying to get laid, by any means possible.

